# Where do you position your Ahi-P



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Just looking for which rod to pull it off of, I got one at SAMS a few weeks ago. I was thinking way back maybe behind a small bird, looking foward to getting out there again soon.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty much anywhere and you don't need the bird. Seriously, u got that at Sam 's?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes.....we do sell them....??? Not Sam's club!

Like said above, anywhere will work, but I like mine on the long rigger or center


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

yep long rigger , or center rigger.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Shotgun, way back, off center rigger, usually w/o a bird but sometimes with


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll add that I do use birds on my center line a lot, but a bird will rob the Ahi P of its action. They will perform much better by themselves


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

What kind of action does that round head have? I have never pulled one.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What are they?? Can someone post a pic or a link.

Everyone please excuse my Lack of knowledge with trolling. I've only recently started dabbling in it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahi pussy lure, I think. 




http://www.meltontackle.com/products/marlin-magic-ahi-pussy-bullet.html


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Fender. Catchy name!

Do they catch fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Prob my favorite dolphin and white marlin lure. They are made by Marlin Magic.

That bullet head model has less popping action and stay just subsurface longer. He makes it in a "magnum" model as well that is weighted. 

Caught this dolphin last year on a flat faced Ahi P in green/yellow/orange


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good rigger baits. Got a bunch of Marlin Magic. Love their stuff. Ruckus is a good rigger bait too...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Just a side story anout ahi p.......One of the first gifts my now wife bought me was a t-shirt out of Melton Tackle. I got fifty questions about what Ahi Pussy meant. I had no explanation other than its a lure name. She wasn't convinced.

This is a very effective line of lures in the Marlin Magic arsenal. A proven producer.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Killer shotgun or mousetrap lure. Flying fish colors are my favorite. Great little lure


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Are you all running the Ahi-P with single or double hooks?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Single...gaff rigged...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

GREAT!!! Now I've got to go buy one of these.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Single...gaff rigged...


Downtime thanks for the reply, have not heard of gaff rigged. Stiff rigged aka Black Bart single hook set?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Like that, yessir...


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Like that, yessir...


Downtime - 10-4 thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Single hook, cable/stiff rigged, hook tip up. This is on keel weighted lure...


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Sam's in Orange Beach is my favorite store in the world. Where else can you get a made-to-order biscuit, great tackle, boat parts, groceries, wide selection of great wines for the wife, and dang near anything else you can think of?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

That is an excellent shop. Well worth the drive from pensacola


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

familiar with the short, long rigger, shotgun, what position is the mousetrap ?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

destincabo said:


> Are you all running the Ahi-P with single or double hooks?


All singles, all the time. Way too many close calls trying to unhook a fish boatside with one hook in mouth and the other free-swinging. I never noticed an increase in hookup percentages with double hooksets, either.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

bigone said:


> familiar with the short, long rigger, shotgun, what position is the mousetrap ?


Kinda like a flat line down the middle, usually pulled from a straight butt from the rocket launcher, straight off the rod tip


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

mousetrap is appropriately named, as it is there to catch a fish meandering from right to left or vice versa inside of the main spread. We usually run a 7 line spread with two short corners (bigger chuggers, etc.), short and long riggers each side and a WTF back line on center rigger. this essentially forms a "W" pattern. Mousetrap will usually be a moderate sized bait like ahi-P positioned off the right or left corner of the rocket launcher and way short of the WTF center bait, essentially in between the long and short rigger but more central (essentially filling that gap in the central portion of the "W"...hopefully this depiction makes sense. It has caught a lot of fish through the years.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotcha, will pull it this weekend, out at the spur, looks like we will be dodging storms offshore tonight and Sat.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

I used to put it wayyyyy back from the center or long outrigger line when I fished in Hawaii.. they run straight and decently deep.. Good lure! FYI some guys used to put a moldcraft squid (about 10" long) in front of it at the other end of the leader, held on with a big bead and crimp - seen that set up catch fish too. We never ran a bird on it. Good Luck!! and keep da lines tight!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Ran a blue/silver ahi p down the center today and had a white all over it but didn't connect, then landed a nice wahoo a few miles later.


----------

